# [By Demand] September 2010



## echoplxx (Jul 26, 2010)

September demand thread

Demands can also be made by e-mail for story ideas and suggestions on (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) 
mail to editor@thinkdigit.com 
For DVD content, mail links or suggestions to dvd@thinkdigit.com


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jul 26, 2010)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/demand/128857-demand-august-2010-a.html#post1257510

has these demand taken care of.....


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 27, 2010)

Linux mint and chrome os


----------



## ComputerUser (Jul 28, 2010)

Windows Vista SP2!!!


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (Jul 28, 2010)

try to get in pixilogic Zbrush 3.5 , latest nokia pc suite, 64 bit antivirus with latest virus def.Photoshop brushes & plugins.


----------



## RJ45 (Jul 28, 2010)

I am a software engineer so I need some developer tools..
Can I get some SDK's of Microsoft.


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2010)

^^ this moth's ( Read Aug 2010 ) mag has really some great dev tools and SDKs included - check that out


----------



## Revolution (Jul 31, 2010)

Free MMORPG(www.*mmosite*.com)  game please and reviews on VFM budget cases and budget PSUs would be great..........


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jul 31, 2010)

Admirer Of Digit said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/demand/128857-demand-august-2010-a.html#post1257510
> 
> has these demand taken care of.....



none of these demands taken care off.... 

really very annoying...      

at least dell review could be included in August issue as i wanted to buy it ..... and asking for it's review from last 2 months (June) ....


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2010)

Open Suse 11.3 DVD version


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 1, 2010)

Feature/Review/Test of Cabinets & PSUs.

The advertisement of the Zebronics Invader in the July issue got me hooked on to it..

Want to own one..i checked the price online & it costs Rs 7500/- 

can i get it for a slightly lesser amount, if so then where.

Sorry for going off the topic.


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2010)

+1 for that demand

Zeb Invader will cost you ~5.5-6k ( check lynx- india )

A review of the PSU and Cabinet under 4k would be great

Try test at-least the CM Elite 430 and try to do the review with cpu coolers which are very tall like CM hyper 212 ( 160 mm )


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2010)

Atleast *Linux Mint Isadora *cuz its awesome out of box experience and I will be buying new system by then end of this month. So it would be nice to have a distro with all goodies as I have no net connection. 

Please do notice that Linux Mint Isadora will appeal to many with and without net connections.


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2010)

Provide the 32 bit and 64 bit DVD versions as ISO files in the DVD


----------



## Rjrahul25 (Aug 4, 2010)

provide bordland c++, or any other c++ , c tool that run on windows 7 64-bit version , turbo c++ is not working ......


----------



## the_souvik (Aug 9, 2010)

Plz provide .net framework 3.0 or tell me the month that have it.Reviw and comparison of new free OSs.


----------



## Symbianlover (Aug 11, 2010)

plz provide us a fast track to windows 7


----------



## jayantr7 (Aug 12, 2010)

*Some Dev tools[Bordland C++ also]*
Linux Mint,Chrome OS
*Photoshop CS5 brushes and plugins*
Unlocker
*Some awesome tutorials...
*Antivirus Comparison*
Comparison of new,free OSs.*
please do include complete review of the new core processors:i3,i5,i7 & compare them with core 2 duo, quad core & complete info. about these processors, working & which one is the best to buy.....
*please also give complete info. about 32Bit & 64Bit OS ,differences, uses, working, benefits, pros, cons................and which is the best..*
game development and software development 
*Virtual box*


----------



## Rjrahul25 (Aug 12, 2010)

You should give _* Very A big collection of Engineering Ebooks Collection*_ *Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please Please *Please Please Please Please Please --- please Provide it _*I am a regular reader of this magazine since two year and this is my first time first demand *_.so.........................................please ......


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Aug 12, 2010)

oh! what :roll::roll::roll::roll::roll: kinda demands are those, anyways one's personal choice.........................


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2010)

^^his keyboard echoed, probably gone bonkers..


----------



## somi96 (Aug 13, 2010)

can we get a skin for windows 7 which exactly looks like mac os x including the logon screen

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------

and a fasttrack on windows 7


----------



## drsam (Aug 14, 2010)

full games more more and more

ubuntu full dvd all packages

FCMP TOOL TO RECOVER THE PEN-USB DRIVES

More Movie Trailers

More Full Documentory Movies

list of games that run on lowend pcs but are very good l


----------



## JLD (Aug 15, 2010)

Want to buy LED backlit LCD Monitor (19 to24"),when Digit is going to review? Waiting since long!


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2010)

I guess in September we will see CPU and mobo tests and benchmarks.


----------



## sarangbokil.23 (Aug 18, 2010)

JavaFX tutorials video and/or fast track on JavaFX please!!!!!!!!!!


----------

